# Crown capper



## jcnoren (Aug 24, 2008)

Needing a backup crown capper. I looked at the Fine vine wines catelog, I see two hand crown cappers. Tried to get an inlarged picture to determine the differences other than the obvious differences of color and price, to no avail. 


Anyone use either: bottle capper black beauty (#4014) 
OR Bottle capper Soda and beer bottles red head ($4016)??


http://www.finevinewines.com/Home-Wine-Making-Equipment-Corkers.asp


A while back I picked up a different capper from those listed above, locally and promptly returned it.As itcrimped about 40% of my caps in a manner that damaged the crown cap but didn't seal it to the bottle. Not all cappers are the alike.....thus my inquiry.


JC


----------



## grapeman (Aug 24, 2008)

I haven't used either of those two but do have this one and am very happy with it. It has a magnetic cap holder to hold it in place and is adjustable to bottle size. Works like a charm even if a bit more money.

<TABLE =Catalog id=products borderColor=#000000 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" align=center border=1>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =table align=default width="2%">
<DIV align=center>4000 </TD>
<TD width="5%">
<DIV align=center>




</TD>
<TD width="20%">


Super Agata Bench Capper


Self adjusting deluxe model.</TD>
<TD width="2%">
<DIV align=right>$44.99</TD>
<TD width="2%">
<DIV align=right>$44.99 </TD>
<TD width="5%">
<DIV align=center>Stocked </TD>
<TD width="15%">


Add to Shopping Cart 


Add to Wish List 


Shipping Cost Estimate</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Aug 24, 2008)

JC, I have used the black beauty for over two years now. It also has the magnetic holder, and I havent had any issues with it, in fact I cant recall a single bad cap. When I first got it I thought I may have stability issues, unlike the model Appleman uses with a nice solid base, but have found it is a non issue.


----------



## Jeff H (Aug 24, 2008)

I have the same capper Applemen recommended. It works like a charm and is well worth it. Jeff *Edited by: Jeff H *


----------



## fratermus (Aug 29, 2008)

I think I read elsewhere the red is spring-loaded and the black is not. If so the the red would be somewhat easier to use, but no big deal. 

I am running a bench capper now (super agata) and use the wing capper as a backup.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 29, 2008)

Never used the Black one, i have the red 1 and its as easy as they get.


----------



## Jackie (Aug 30, 2008)

I used the black beauty till I got my bench capper but still keep it as a backup. Never had any problems with the black beauty. The bench capper is faster and I love it but then, in summer I'm doing 10 gallons at a time so the bench capper moves things along quickly.


----------

